# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Dạ em có ít đồ cần bán- Các bác ủng hộ ạ

## decided

Em có ít khớp nối đủ loại cần bán, bác nào cần ủng hộ dùm e nhé. ZALO SMS 0987752743

một đống các bác dùng loại nào pm e nhé!




 Mấy cái màu đen thui 200k/cái nhé
còn lại từ 50 đến 150k tùy lớn bé, cũ mới.
các bác cần ới em ạ

----------


## decided

Dạ em quên là có thêm ít bạc nữa ạ



7201 100k/cặp
7203 200k/cặp
7205 là 350k/cặp nhé ZALO SMS 0987752743 dùm e nhé, thanks!

----------


## trucnguyen

Bác có khớp nóo 8x12 không ?

----------


## hlphuocson

Chào anh, không biết anh có loại khớp nối 12.7-14 không anh?

----------


## kimtuan20021989

có cái nào 8-8 ko bác chủ

----------


## decided

dạ loại đó mình k có bạn ơi, thanks!

----------


## decided

> Chào anh, không biết anh có loại khớp nối 12.7-14 không anh?


dạ loại đó mình k có bạn ơi, thanks!

----------


## decided

> có cái nào 8-8 ko bác chủ


a cần mấy cái loại này, zalo hoặc sms 0987752743 dùm mình nhé! thanks.

----------


## decided

> Bác có khớp nóo 8x12 không ?


a để lại thông tin e kiếm có e pm nhé, thanks!

----------


## decided

Mình cập nhật hàng hóa chút ạ

Bạc đạn chỉ còn 1 cặp 7205c

còn lại mớ khớp nối này các bác ủng hộ ạ

cái này 200k/cái

2 cái đen đã có a lấy còn 8 chú kia lấy hết thì 500k luôn nhé

cái này 150k/2 k bao ship

3 chú này 100k/cái

cái này 100k/cái

cái này 150k/cái
5 cái này 14x8 loại đệm nhựa còn ôm cứng ngắc 350k/5 k bao ship
thanks! ZALO SMS 0987752743 NHÉ. THANKS TẤT CẢ Ạ!

----------

